# just saw this hahaha



## dime (Apr 2, 2009)

Sarah Palin Humor:IF the candidates were trains…. THE IDIOT SPEAKETH


----------



## ent_ink (Apr 3, 2009)

That's very good and yet oh so accurate at the same time.


----------

